# Horse sues previous owner.



## alainax (5 May 2018)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/arti...sf/2018/05/oregon_horse_sues_former_owner.amp

Anyone seen this?


----------



## DabDab (6 May 2018)

Only in America!

I don't think it's a good idea, in the sense that it's a massive floodgate that a judge would be mad to open, but maybe it isn't a bad idea in terms of publicity for the miniscule sanctions handed out to those convicted of serious animal abuse/neglect.


----------



## M&M&G (6 May 2018)

Can't get my head round it - how would a horse have the funds and be able to instruct a lawyer?  No win,  no fee I guess but still...!


----------



## HashRouge (6 May 2018)

Honestly, I wish they wouldn't say the horse is suing her! Clearly, someone else is suing her on the horse's behalf.


----------



## ycbm (6 May 2018)

HashRouge said:



			Honestly, I wish they wouldn't say the horse is suing her! Clearly, someone else is suing her on the horse's behalf.
		
Click to expand...

I think the horse is actually named as the claimant in the court papers. So although it can't fill the papers in itself, it is, legally, suing its previous owner.

There have been several other cases and they've all failed on the basis that animals don't have human rights. You'd think they'd work that out before it got into court, wouldn't you


----------

